# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Help with SMAS

## TheMandoKit

SMAS=Spousal Mandocello Acquisition Syndrome  :Smile: 

I am a long-time reader/lurker here at the Café, recent registered user.  I have played guitar, mando, violin, keyboards for years, but enough about me.  My loving and long-suffering (at least in my music endeavors) spouse recently decided that she wants to get back to the mandolin, which she has been away from for about fifteen years, and asked if I would help her.  Of course, I said yes.  We were talking about various instruments (she has a wonderful 1920 A-2); I mentioned mandocellos, and showed her some videos of mandocello playing (Marshall, et al.), and her reaction was OMG! Thats the most amazing thing I have ever heard!  

Soooo . . . I am looking for a mandocello.  And looking for recommendations and suggestions, or MCs that someone might be thinking of parting with.  I have scoured the local area, and not found any, so this will probably have to be a long-distance purchase.  I have read posts here on the forums for some help, although there does not seem to be much consensus.  The Eastman might be a nice start, but I am a little worried about the neck width and body size for her.  Also looked at some Webers online, and the Gallatin and Bitterroot caught her eye (she likes my Yellowstone HT).  Would like to stay < or around $4K if we can.  Not locked into new or vintage.

This would be primarily for our own enjoyment at home or with friends.  Music is likely to be classical cello repertoire, some folk-y, old-time-y and perhaps some Celtic.  I will try to sneak some time with it to try some jazz, but this is going to be her instrument, not mine.  

Thanks. Any help is appreciated.

----------


## Mandobart

I went through the same process about a year ago and got the Eastman.  I love it; have posted many sound clips here if you want to listen, or check youtube under Bart8924.  My decision was based on being a beginner and unable to justify several grand to buy a Weber or custom build.  That really narrows the field to three that I know of; the Eastman, Santa Cruz and Ovation.  These are all based on guitar body/necks which mean they could all be a challenge to small handed folks.  You may consider an octave to get a similar sound but more manageable size?

----------


## Walt

TheMandoKit,
  Welcome to the forum, at least as a registered user. I'm currently having Joe Mendel from St. Louis build me a mandocello, and he has been excellent to deal with. You can check out his website at www.jmendelfrets.com . There you can see pictures of several of the octave mandolins that he has built. The mandocello that he is building me has the slimmer neck that you are looking for, because he is using carbon fiber bracing. There are a few pictures of it being built towards the end of the "mandolins in progress" thread.
Send me a pm if you have any questions about it, or shoot Mr Mendel an email.
Matt

----------


## Boombloom

There are some VERY entry level mcellos out there. I commissioned one from Walt Kuhlman at Gypsy's. It was well under a grand and it just reinforced my urge to pursue the instrument. I've seen frequent mention of a guy named Wishnevsky who builds them at affordable prices. 

After a few months with the Gypsy I ran into a scratch and dent Eastman at John Bernunzio's shop in Rochester. I'm loving it. These can readily be found well under 2 grand.

----------


## TheMandoKit

Thanks for the responses so far.   Mandobart, we checked out your clips/videos, and they were part of what led my wife to decide that she wanted a MC.   Walt, thanks for the link to Mendels site.  And Boombloom, appreciate the references.  I had not thought of Gypsys, and had not heard of Wishnevsky prior to this. 

All good things to think about.  I really appreciate the comments.

----------


## allenhopkins

Oh, also, don't get one of *these*.  The thread details why.

----------

